# Game #62: Cavs @ Raptors (3/8/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 62*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(35-26) @* *Toronto Raptors** (22-28)*

_*Wednesday, March 8, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Air Canada Centre*, Toronto, Ontario

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*TORONTO RAPTORS' BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Despite LeBron’s offensive struggles, the Cavs had a great night of all-around offensive contributions. The team plays their highest standard of basketball on those type of nights. Going on the road, it’s doubtful one player will beat the Raptors by himself, so it’s up for the team do it again by committee.

*•* LeBron James had a strong floor game and finished strong. With last game behind him, the Cavaliers need LeBron to shoot better to secure the win. This game should be another high octane affair; Cleveland will probably need to score over 100 again to win.

*TORONTO RAPTORS' NOTES*

*•* Have Mike James attack and get into his scoring mode from opening tip. Cleveland has nobody who can stop him. If the Cavs pack the paint, have Bonner and Peterson bomb away.

*•* Chris Bosh did major damage in his own right. The Raptors should look for another 25+ night from James and have Bosh continue to make shots and draw fouls. Cleveland has to rotate their defenders on Bosh or they will foul out.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland has won 3 games in a row, which means the team is off the losing rollercoaster and back on the winning rollercoaster. This game will be tough because the Raptors will want revenge and will be playing back in their den, plus the fact this game is the second of the back-to-back.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is up with this schedule: Detroit back to back, Chicago back to back, Toronto back to back.

Hard to beat the same team two games in a row. Sort of a like a double header in baseball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I could see us dropping this one.

Lebron will play better but our role players don't bring it on the road like they do at home. We need to build a cushion early.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LeBron drops 60 and we lose


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Back-to-backs make preparations easier*












> *Back-to-backs make preparations easier*
> 
> Wednesday, March 08, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I hope that the Cavs dont lose this one. My days go better after a Cavs win it seems. I think they should use the same game plan as last night. Bosh is gonna get his but if you play strong D on the rest of the team you should win. I am interested in which ESnow shows up.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its go time!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> I hope that the Cavs dont lose this one. *My days go better after a Cavs win it seems.* I think they should use the same game plan as last night. Bosh is gonna get his but if you play strong D on the rest of the team you should win. I am interested in which ESnow shows up.


You and me both, buddy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow looks good early on and Gooden dunked the ball nice on the break.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew coming out strong tonight. You know, he's a really good power forward when he puts it all together. He's Lebron's Horace Grant. I hope we find a way to keep him. Maybe deal Marshall or Henderson?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and people. You guys need to give it up for Eric Snow. He's been spectacular the last couple of weeks. He looks like he's playing the best ball of his career. He's in incredible shape.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> You and me both, buddy.


Me three. Cavs losses are hard to go to work after.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James bombed that 3 pointer from deep (a step off the line).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland needs to go inside. They've missed the open 3's and Toronto is on a 15-0 run until James ended it with a lay up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damn. That was crazy. 20-2 run. The Raptors are insanely streaky.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Raptors ended the quarter on a 20-2 run. They looked great, we looked awful.

Cleveland trails by nine points at the end of the first quarter (19-28).


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah but we've come back baby. Cavs now up by 7. Bonner is beating everybody up. Good they've finally called a foul on him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well now we're tied. Mike James again hurting us today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Mike James. We should sign this guy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Watching Mike James makes you realize we need to get Marcus Banks or Rondo.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is completely unable to defend quick PG's IF they can shoot from the outside.

We could normally use Lebron on him, have him back up and challenge the jumper, ala Tony Parker or AI.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This team is completely unable to defend quick PG's IF they can shoot from the outside.
> 
> We could normally use Lebron on him, have him back up and challenge the jumper, ala Tony Parker or AI.


 That's pretty pathetic that you're 6'8" 240 pound SF is the best defender of quick guards


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need to go with AV/Gooden combo, unlike the last game it the Lebron James show tonight. Need others to step up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I freakin hate D. Marshall: another awesome performance tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Things not looking good right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The only real difference in this game is that Marshall and DJ are throwing up bricks on those wide open looks. 

Teams employ the same defense against James and take their chances on our scrub shooters.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God the Raptors are just parading to the FT line


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap Gooden with 5 fouls. Just keep Marshall on the bench and play AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

C'mon Z, finish a damn layup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can we pls get the ball to Lebron. Flip shooting too much right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It will take a miracle to pull this one out, even if we can get it tied how are we gonna stop Mike James from breaking down our D.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Z could finish layups better he would seriously average 3-4 more points a game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flip is definitely not afraid to shoot lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

ISO flip or post Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Momentum killer


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need to get Lebron in the post: I hate to say it but we might need D. Jones on the court to open up the lane a bit.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh Lebron should not be4 getting beat off the dribble by Bosh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fudge: we might run out of time this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z chokes another layup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Uggh Lebron should not be4 getting beat off the dribble by Bosh


 I think Bosh being Left-handed makes him more difficult to guard. It takes awhile to get used to em


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron only 5-9 from the FT line again. Uggh come on James


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is gonna be a bad loss...we have Miami and Dallas on the road back to back coming up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not looking good as the Raps are now up by 6 with just 3 minutes to go. Can't get over the hump


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is gonna be a bad loss...we have Miami and Dallas on the road back to back coming up


 Other then Lebron, no other Cavalier (including Z) brings it every night. That's why we're so freakin consistent


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Huge Bucket by Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome play by James, gotta have the FT


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need this FT Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> We need this FT Lebron


GOTTA HAVE THE FT!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol Lebron at the line again: more big FT's coming up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron with some big FT's, that was huge for Lebron's confidence.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron maturing before our eyes!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HUGE FT's BY LEBRON. These games are what make u realize how lucky we are to have the King on the Cavs: he basically has been the Cavs today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^He's the entire offense, without him we can barely get scores. 

It's sad really.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol Lebron is guarding Bosh out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****in A


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Raptors acting like they won the championship


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Raptors acting like they won the championship


Can you blame them?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What can you do? The Cavs played good D for nealy all that possession: the bounce didn't go there way


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I say let Lebron shoot it, he needs experience in these scenarios


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy ****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great sub my Mike Brown!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lol Lebron with 3 game winning assists now hehhehehehehehe


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is a clutch passer lol


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

who did he pass it to


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LMAO. That's great.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Damon Jones not letting distractions bother him there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron sticks to his pass-first mentality and it pays off again.

That's twice in a row teams have triple teamed him on the last play and left a wide open shooter in the corner.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

He is clutch in his own way its pretty cool that he has his own style to win


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron sticks to his pass-first mentality and it pays off again.
> 
> That's twice in a row teams have triple teamed him on the last play and left a wide open shooter in the corner.


 This will help in the future as teams will now have to stick on the shooters instead of Lebron.

Another perfect pass to a wide open teammate


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am so pumped right now. I was about to chuck the remote when bosh got the board and mo pete hit the three. Then DJ steps up and keeps our little streak going. OH BABY!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Box Score:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AkOaMPXRdf.S_oBqpnrOUjw5nYcB?gid=2006030828


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> I am so pumped right now. I was about to chuck the remote when bosh got the board and mo pete hit the three. Then DJ steps up and keeps our little streak going. OH BABY!!


 Yeah especially after the Cavs played some very good D on that possesion. Again hat's off to Lebron in the final minute: lay up, 3 ft's, and the game winning assist


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm kinda pissed we only won by 1 hehe I bet all my ucash on the cavs and the line was -1 cavs. :biggrin: 

Well anyway big win we gotta win the games we should win :clap:.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^That D was a great bright spot.

We were getting murdered the entire 2nd half and that last 2 mins or so the Cavs just locked it down. The Raps are one of the best offensive teams in the league too. 

Great sign for the playoffs.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Flip Murray's D should not go unnoticed. He glassed James and then knocked the ball out of bounds from a much bigger Bosh. The whole team stepped up the D in the last few minutes. Mike James was just torching everyone before that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I had some family that came from way out of town and I missed most of this game. But as I came back, I heard the news of the win on the radio and nearly drove off the road in celebration (not my wisest moment, haha). I'll have to rewatch the game from where I missed.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone else realise the cavs are 10 games over .500 again?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yes indeed. Before going on their most recent losing rollercoaster, the Cavs were sitting pretty. I remember a poster wondering if "Cleveland is allergic to being 10 games over .500" when the lastest losing rollercoaster took off. But we're back on the winning rollercoaster, so let's keep cranking out wins while the team is feeling it.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Did the Cavs ditch the Wine colored unis?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ The wine will make a comeback. But lately the blue jerseys have been coming out a bit.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

remy23 said:


> ^ The wine will make a comeback. But lately the blue jerseys have been coming out a bit.


Oh, ok. Thanks for the info. It seems they been wearing the navy alot lately.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/09/2006 | Jones' shot gets win*












> *Jones' shot gets win*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs' Jones wins it*












> _Damon Jones is swarmed by teammates after scoring the game-winning basket to beat the Toronto Raptors 98-97 in Toronto._
> 
> *Cavs' Jones wins it*
> *His 3-pointer beats buzzer, Raptors*
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I liked the energy the team showed after DJ hit that shot, running together to celebrate and hug DJ really shows how close this team is. 

One of the main reasons our guys have survived so many long losing streaks this year!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ LeBron looked surprised when Damon hit the shot. I was shocked he passed up that shot, then again I was shocked they left Damon totally wide open. I was expecting LeBron to hammer it down Utah style (i.e. jumping 4 feet in the air from the middle of the lane, hammering it, and nearly breaking his leg on the way down in Utah earlier this year). 

And I don't even want to imagine the thread titles we'd be seeing in NBA general had Damon not made that shot; "LeBron comes up short in clutch again", "LeBron has no balls", etc.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Does anyone have the clip of the game winning shot of DJ?


----------

